
Figuring out the future of distributed data systems - wheresvic1
https://medium.com/@hydraconference/the-big-interview-with-martin-kleppmann-figuring-out-the-future-of-distributed-data-systems-28a680d99ae6
======
lioeters
This is a wide-ranging interview (in written form) with Martin Kleppmann,
author of the highly acclaimed book "Designing Data-Intensive Applications".
Good stuff!

